# Terrible "Accident"



## luvmycritters (Nov 5, 2006)

This af[SIZE=10pt]ternoon my daughter and I saw five of her friends riding by on horseback. We have ridden with these kids from time to time - they ride ALL OVER. As an axample - these kids live a good three miles away from here - and they were on their way to a much farther destination - on their way past here. My husband had a fit when he saw them riding by - we live on a horrible corner - and most of the kids were riding right in the road - one was off to the side - "Emily" - she was the safest and most grown-up of the group. All of the kids had helmets on...[/SIZE]

Normally Kellie and I would have saddled up and rode off with her friends amediatly - but for some reason today - I waited. About ten or fifteen minutes after they had rode by - I said to Kellie "lets saddle up and try and catch up." So we did and the whole time we were trying to catch up to her friends - we heard sirons upon sirons...We got to the end of the road and there was a man flagging all of the vehicles down towards our way - he told us there was a bad accident with horses down the road and we should turn around...My daugther and I started crying and well you can just imagine. We stopped at the nearest house and asked to make a phone call ( to the parents ). We were both so shook up - we couldnt think of her friends parents phone numbers...

Well - this -ssh--e who lives down the road from us - and who was driving with NO licence and NO car registration - PLOUD INTO THREE OF THESE GIRLS AND THEIR HORSES. ONE GIRL IN THE HOSPITAL - the rest are ok for now - TWO HORSES DEAD ON THE SPOT - one had to be put down right there. What a night mare - thank god we did not catch up with the group - I just had a very big awakening today - I am so glad the girls will be ok - I am so horrified that they lost their wonderful mounts - there are no words to make this better...

Emily had just gotten her horse last year - her parents are wonderful and Emily always wore a helmet and most of the time her dad would ride along on his four wheeler to make sure Emily was safe...Emily's horse was the one who had to be put down today.

Lori


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Nov 5, 2006)

I am so sorry. My prayers go out to the girls.

Freida


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh Lori,

That is so scary! I'm so sorry about the girls and the loss of their horses. What an awful thing to happen - thank goodness you and your daughter were not along with them.

I hope the girls will all be okay.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## shortymisty (Nov 5, 2006)

So, if this guy hit them won't he be responsible for replacing their horses? Just wondering


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 5, 2006)

> So, if this guy hit them won't he be responsible for replacing their horses? Just wondering




[SIZE=10pt]Well I would think so - but at this point I think this is the farthest from most minds...[/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## Devon (Nov 6, 2006)

wow. That is a horrible story. It reminds me of the Horse Whiperer. Just the thing thsoe girls saw of their friends and horses getting hit and killed int he horses case thats horrible. :no: Sending Prayers.


----------



## sedeh (Nov 6, 2006)

How horrible! My heart goes out to all the girls and their horses. I hope the girl in the hospital is doing okay. I'm glad to hear they were wearing helmets.....that alone can save lives. I hate riding on streets, it's so dangerous.....nobody really watches out for anyone else and they're always in such a hurry. I'm afraid that the emotional scars from this will take longer to heal than the physical injuries.


----------



## shane (Nov 6, 2006)

THAT IS ANY MOTHERS WORST FEAR , THATS WHY I COULDNT LET MY DAUGHTER RIDE,

i rememeber riding along our road on my big thorobred and this egot clipped my stiirip he was that close, i was so angry i cracked his window with it...these poor poor children they must be devastated, theres no love like a child for there pony....... :no:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so sorry, your guardian angel was definitely watching over you both.


----------



## Marnie (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, this is horrible. I'm so sorry for everyone involved and thank heavens you and your daughter weren't there. I know how devastating it is to lose a special horse, that's a fact but I guess at this point a person just has to be thankful that the kids are ok. I hope the one in the hospital will be ok too. How could someone plow into that many horses, can't he see or was it on a blind corner, couldn't the kids hear him coming? This is always something I think that bothers parents when the kids are out riding on the roads, it's just dangerous because of all the idiots around. I'm so very sorry and will be keeping them in my thoughts and prayers.

Are there any updates?


----------



## Beccy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh, how is the girl in the hospital doing, have you heard this morning??? Prayers that she and the others will all recover ok, though emotionally will really be a stretch for a long time.


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 6, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]Well I just spoke with Barbara ( Emily's mom ), she is pretty sore of course and may have some back, wrist and leg issues going on, but other then that she is doing as well as can be expected. The little girl in the hospital has a broken collar bone and I am not sure what else, poor thing...The third girl who was hit, did go to school today believe it or not. I will find out more when my daughter gets home from school. I have not heard yet about the man who hit them - how that happened. I do know he hit them head on, I cant even begin to imagine. I will post more as I find out - thanks so much for all of your prayers for these kids.[/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh how very sad.... :no:

My heart goes out to all of them.....how awful


----------



## jdomep (Nov 6, 2006)

:no: I am so sorry for those poor kids, their parents and the horses that needlessly had to be put down. My thought and prayers are with them!


----------



## Reble (Nov 6, 2006)

Thinking of them and




: for a speedy recovery


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 6, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]I just found out that the old guy who hit the girls has a sleeping disorder. One of the girls said he was swerving all over the road before they were hit.They didnt even put him in jail!!



: My husband said this guy almost hit him one day - ran right through the stop sign. He lives just down the road from here and we see him driving all the time - unreal. I wonder how long this will be allowed to go on - before he severely harms someone...[/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## Ashley (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok, now I am wondering why if they seen him swerveing all over the road then how come they didnt get off the road????

Regardless its a pointless accident that didnt have to happen. But it could of turned out worse.


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 6, 2006)

> Ok, now I am wondering why if they seen him swerveing all over the road then how come they didnt get off the road????




[SIZE=10pt]From the looks of the accident scene Ashley - they were off the road. Now granted I did not see the accident scene - but my husband did. This happened just down the road and over - from our place. And since my husband feared it was my daughter and I that were in trouble ( we were riding also at this time ) he went over to the accident. Two horses were dead in the ditch, one laying in the road, the girls were scattered in different spots. This paticular stretch of road has ditch on both sides and then thick woods. Again - I am not still sure of the paticulars, but will be learning more as the day goes on...[/SIZE]


----------



## Devon (Nov 6, 2006)

Thinking aboutt he horses makes me sick. I feel so bad the children are going to be so upset when they are all better. Praying for them.


----------



## MountainViewMiniatures (Nov 6, 2006)

Is this on your local news anywhere? I would think such a tragedy that it would be and they might have more info

Keeping the girls and their families in my prayers


----------



## twister (Nov 6, 2006)

:no: This is so awful, if this guy has a sleeping disease why oh why did they not take his driving licence away? I am hoping that after this tragic accident that the authorities will act to prevent him injuring anyone else. Hugs and prayers go to those poor girls and their families.

Yvonne


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 7, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt][/SIZE]



> Is this on your local news anywhere? I would think such a tragedy that it would be and they might have more info


One of the local stations wanted to report on the accident the evening that it had happened - but were told no because "it was being investigated."



> This is so awful, if this guy has a sleeping disease why oh why did they not take his driving licence away? I am hoping that after this tragic accident that the authorities will act to prevent him injuring anyone else. Hugs and prayers go to those poor girls and their families.Yvonne


The truth is Yvonne - not only was he driving without a drivers license, he was also driving without vehicle registration and without insurance. I just cant get over that he was not arrested.

Lori


----------



## Minimor (Nov 7, 2006)

That's terrible; it's really not safe for a group of riders to be on the road.

That's a little weird that the news couldn't even mention the accident; usually they'll report on the accident & say it's under investigation--they might not say much about it, but they do mention it. How was it known so quickly that the guy has no license or vehicle registration/insurance??


----------



## MountainViewMiniatures (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow that is very strange that the news either on a local or state level- radio, tv and print-would not report on this - the Police Dept cannot tell the media that they cannot report this - and this would be such a huge human interest story especially since 2 horses were killed and the girls were injured (Thank God their injuries are not more severe! - I expected at least broken bones when I read he plowed right into them)

What town/Police Dept did you say this was?


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 7, 2006)

> That's a little weird that the news couldn't even mention the accident; usually they'll report on the accident & say it's under investigation--they might not say much about it, but they do mention it. How was it known so quickly that the guy has no license or vehicle registration/insurance??


We live in a small community - our town pop. is listed at 456. Every one knows every one here - which is why so many knew about this guy's driving info...



> What town/Police Dept did you say this was?


I didnt say  - Suring, Wi. - there you go. I get the feeling that people are not believing this thread...believe.



> Is this on your local news anywhere? I would think such a tragedy that it would be and they might have more info


I for the life of me do not know why this has not been on the news. My husband says they can not report on it untill it has been investigated...I suppose because this guy could have been intoxitcated - or may have fell alseep - I dont know - I am not a reporter...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 7, 2006)

I juat wanted to say--for those that are doubting this thread...it is TRUE, it did happen just the way that Lori has said. I live about 10-15 minutes from where the accident happened. All I can say is that the angels definitely were with those girls , that nothing major happened to them. It has not been on the TV or in the papers as of yet. No one seems to know why, but our ISP has a message board on it and there is quit a few posts about it on there also. That is all local only. .. there were also 2 others riding with them, but they had cut into the woods. I heard today that he said he was blinded by the sun and never seen the horses, but who knows...... I am sure in the next few days we'll be hearing alot of small town talk. Corinne


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 7, 2006)

> I juat wanted to say--for those that are doubting this thread...it is TRUE, it did happen just the way that Lori has said.




[SIZE=10pt]Thankyou, I was starting to feel like this was going to be another bashing thread. Again - the kids are all doing ok for now - with the exeption of little Tian - she is of course still in the hospital...[/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## Reble (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update, keep us posted on how the young girl is doing?

I bet it will be so hard for those girls to ever ride again :new_shocked:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 7, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]What a tragedy... I am so sorry for the girls. They are so fortunate to have their lives and health, but I know they are so sad about losing their horses. Please keep us posted... Shannon[/SIZE]

For whatever reason that guy hit them, something needs to be done about him - that's for sure...


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 7, 2006)

> For whatever reason that guy hit them, something needs to be done about him - that's for sure...


[SIZE=10pt][/SIZE]

I totally agree mini_lover, the whole thing is so sad, for lack of better words.

Lori


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 7, 2006)

The media can report the news BEFORE any investigation is complete...they do it all the time. No one knows why this accident is being kept so quiet.


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 7, 2006)

Oops


----------



## MountainViewMiniatures (Nov 9, 2006)

luvmycritters said:


> > I juat wanted to say--for those that are doubting this thread...it is TRUE, it did happen just the way that Lori has said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI

I am sorry if you think I didn't believe you with my questions about the media! I do believe you - my concern with the media is this loser that hit him. I should have clarified exactly why I questioned that - I forget that people can't read my mind! lol I'm afraid they were giving you a line of bull.... about why this wasn't on the news, someone has to be pulling strings.

He absolutely needs to be taken off the road and held accountable. It sounds like this is being keep quiet because of either someone who is a friend or relative is powerful enough to pull strings (and this makes even more sense this may be the case since yours is a small town)- if the media was involved especially on state level the outcry against him would be huge considering it was children involved and horses were killed and something would have to be done about him! He should have been arrested just on driving without a license or insurance on the spot other charges can always be added.

If everyone in town is seeing this man driving they need to be calling the police on him- but, since I also live in a small town, I know that if he is someone who everyone feels sorry for or is a friend or relative of a well connected person then this can come back to bite you in the butt. Regardless, there is a reason they took his license away - he is dangerous and the towns people need to step up and get action because if he continues to be allowed to drive (and everyone who encounters him on the road and does not report him is an accessory in my mind) he will continue to have accidents and continue to kill animals and will kill someone at some point - those poor girls will have nightmares forever

Any other news on how the girls are doing?


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 9, 2006)

This is a horrible tragedy. I feel horrible for the parents, girls, horses, families and everyone involved. I hope that the guy that hit those girls is put away. I really think that this needs to be the final straw for this guy! My thoughts and prayers are with the girls, families and horses. :no:


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 9, 2006)

> HII am sorry if you think I didn't believe you with my questions about the media! I do believe you - my concern with the media is this loser that hit him.


[SIZE=10pt][/SIZE]

Hi Sharon - no need to say your sorry - I obviously interpreted your post wrong - so I am sorry!




: 

I have heard no updates on the girls but will be talking ( if I can reach them that is ) with a couple of the mother's tomorrow. Thanks again for all of the concern for these kids.

Lori


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 14, 2006)

How sad.............they are in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 14, 2006)

Lori, have you heard anything about the girls? Just hoping that the girls are all going to be OK. Has anyone done anything about the man that was driving?

I'm still sending my thoughts and prayers to the girls, friends and family!



:


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 14, 2006)

> Lori, have you heard anything about the girls? Just hoping that the girls are all going to be OK. Has anyone done anything about the man that was driving? I'm still sending my thoughts and prayers to the girls, friends and family!


[SIZE=10pt]Hi Tiffany, my husband talked with one of the girls ( Emily's ) mom the other night. They are all doing fine...Little Tian ( the girl who ended up with broken collar bones ) will be on the mend for a while of course. [/SIZE]

But listen to this...this last Sat. which was only six days after this accident - here come two little girls on the same pony's that missed being hit out of that group of five the previous weekend. They were coming round our corner here where we live, down the middle of the road. :new_shocked: 



: :nono: To make matters worse ( if you can ) the roads were slippery and the ditches full of snow...This was Tian's younger sister and some friend. My husband and I couldnt believe our eyes. ( Remember, these kids live a good three to four miles from here. ) What the he-- are their parents thinking!?

About the man who hit them, he has still not been arrested - and still nothing about this in our local paper or otherwise...

Lori


----------



## Devon (Nov 15, 2006)

WHAT!? I Can't belive the parents jsut let them otu again so they didnt get hit now their giving thema chance ot jeez etleast go on trails not Road Hacks



: Wow after that girls mother has seen her daughter int he hospital and losing her horses and such wow.


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 15, 2006)

:no: OMG!!!! WHAT THE HE-- ARE THOSE PARENTS THINKING!!!! ARGH! If is was me I wouldn't allow my child to go out that far anymore! Especially in this area of the states where we have snow and ice and the roads are slick!



: Parents like that drive me crazy!!!! You'd think that the kids would've learned by now too!!!!! :new_2gunsfiring_v1: I'm still keeping those kids in my thoughts and prayers!



:

As for the guy.... ARGH!!! :new_2gunsfiring_v1: :new_2gunsfiring_v1:



: :new_let_it_all_out:



: Yeah... I think all those emoticons explain my feelings on that one!


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 16, 2006)

> OMG!!!! WHAT THE HE-- ARE THOSE PARENTS THINKING!!!! ARGH! If is was me I wouldn't allow my child to go out that far anymore! Especially in this area of the states where we have snow and ice and the roads are slick! Parents like that drive me crazy!!!! You'd think that the kids would've learned by now too!!!!! I'm still keeping those kids in my thoughts and prayers!


[SIZE=10pt]My husband and I cant figure out those parents eather, I have rode with the family on a couple of occasions and after doing so chose not to let my daughter ride unless I am with her. Other adults dont always cut the mustard obviously. These parents are as nice as the day is long - but they are very happy go lucky and just dont seem to "get it" where horses, riders and roads are concerned. Sure they all wear helmits and that's a good thing. ( We dont wear them but I concider my self very safe - still I know - things can always happen. ) [/SIZE]

Lori


----------

